# Dividing Head



## Rifleman1384 (Nov 10, 2021)

Question for the group, I have a Bridgeport Mill and have decided I NEED a dividing head. SO BS-0 or BS-1, what do you have? Pro-Cons and brand, I'm leaning towards a PM but not opposed to another brand. I would rather not buy something that has to be rebuilt out of the box if possible,  cleanup and tweaking is no big deal. I would prefer to either get one with a chuck starting out or will want to get a chuck ordered at the same time.

PM?
Vertex? 
Best place to order if the Vertex is the way to go. 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## zjtr10 (Nov 10, 2021)

I have  the PM BS1 and I’m happy with it.
Yes I took it apart cleaned it up oiled everything but no big problems.


----------



## davidpbest (Nov 10, 2021)

I bought one of the following on a lark and have been surprised that it is pretty well made.  I disassembled it completely and cleaned and lubed everything, found tons of grit and some sand, but otherwise the machining work was fine - not nearly as good as my Vertex rotary table, but serviceable, made in India.  I did have a lot of issues with the sector arms, and ended up making my own replacements with a better spring tensioning mechanism.  So it wasn’t plug-n-play flawless.  At the time, PM was not offering a dividing head.









						BS-0 Semi 5" Indexing Spiral Dividing Head 3-Jaw Chuck Tailstock For CNC Milling  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BS-0 Semi 5" Indexing Spiral Dividing Head 3-Jaw Chuck Tailstock For CNC Milling at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




If the PM version is made in Taiwan, that would be a higher quality unit.  My guess is that the PM version is from Taiwan given the 5 year warranty, but check with them first.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 10, 2021)

I would go with the B&S1 at least; the one I use is a original B&S 2 universal, I would definitely go with one that has tilt capability.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 10, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> ended up making my own replacements with a better spring tensioning mechanism


David,
Would you please post some pics showing your modification.
I agree, I have the same unit. The sector arms leave a bunch to be desired.
Thank you


----------



## Janderso (Nov 10, 2021)

benmychree said:


> I use is a original B&S 2 universal,


How do you lift it?
John knows how to use a universal.


----------



## davidpbest (Nov 10, 2021)

Janderso said:


> David,
> Would you please post some pics showing your modification.
> I agree, I have the same unit. The sector arms leave a bunch to be desired.
> Thank you


When I get back from this sailboat delivery, I will.  Couple of weeks out.  In the meantime, think ”spring steel”.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 10, 2021)

I used to b





Janderso said:


> How do you lift it?
> John knows how to use a universal.


I used to be able to lift it, but no more!  I put up a barn door track above the mill and hung a HF winch to it, I made a lifting bracket that fits through the spindle with a L shaped flat bar bracket with an eye bolt for the winch hook so that the dividing head is relatively balanced in the horizontal position. When not in use, it sits on a shelf next to the mill.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 10, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> When I get back from this sailboat delivery


Work, work, work


----------



## davidpbest (Nov 10, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Work, work, work


----------



## benmychree (Nov 10, 2021)

The B&S clones lack one important detail on the sector arms compared to the original which is graduated near it's mounting hole; the graduation relates to a column in the table of divisions the their milling machine book, titled (graduation), for each division the arms are set to the graduation noted in the book and there is no counting holes, and the ever so easy mistake in counting, generally junking your job; been there, done that.
The original "potato chip" spring works just fine on the dividing heads that I have had and used; an original B&S and a "News" clone made by the Yamato Iron Works in Japan.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 10, 2021)

davidpbest said:


>



David 
I’ve always wondered 
What do you do at night?
Do you take down the sails, reduce sail cloth or keep tacking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aukai (Nov 10, 2021)

It seems to me all of the awnings should have been folded, and secured in that much wind. But my boats had motors


----------



## addertooth (Nov 10, 2021)

Sounds like a great job delivering boats.  I have owned a couple of sailboats, but now live in Arizona.   The nearest decent sailing area is over 6 hours away, so, there went sailing from my activity list.  My last one was a pilot cutter, and handled the rough stuff really well.  With the cutter sail configuration, it was amazing in light winds too.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 10, 2021)

Aukai said:


> It seems to me all of the awnings should have been folded, and secured in that much wind. But my boats had motors


certainly they weren't doing anything. And yea, they could have been a big distraction if they folded and caused damage or knocked one of them out.


----------



## Cletus (Nov 11, 2021)

I've owned a House-boat and a Powerboat, both were great fun (and expensive), and now I have access to numerous friends' power boats. Sailing is something I've always wanted to get into, but I think that boat already sailed for me (pun intended)


----------



## fursphere (Nov 11, 2021)

For what its worth, i have a PM branded BS-0 diving head.   Seems just fine, no complaints. I choose the BS-0 because my interest is in making small gear for things like RC cars, and the BS-1 is quite a bit bigger and heavier. I have a PM-30mv mill for reference. On a Bridgeport, a BS-1 would probably be right at home.     Or get a BS-2 and make spirals for fun.


----------



## Rifleman1384 (Nov 11, 2021)

David, Don't forget to post photos of all the new stainless upgrades you do on the boat. I hope all is well.


----------



## Rifleman1384 (Nov 11, 2021)

BOAT:
Bust 
Out 
Another 
Thousand


fursphere: I am looking at the BS-2, Not sure for me if I can justify the bank on that one. It never stopped me before and it's in stock at PM.


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 11, 2021)

1) I bought the lowest price BS-0 on eBay.   It was surprisingly good, and has worked admirably on several projects to date.   I'd buy it again if needed.

2) Regarding sailboat dellivery:   I cannot think of anything that looks like less fun to me.   Perhaps flying through a cell, but at least it's over quickly.   One way or the other.    My hat is off to your courage to set sail in small boats in a big ocean.


----------



## axa88 (Nov 12, 2021)

So... How many of you just let such a dividing head just live at the end of the mill table?
If so how large is your table?

Don't have my mil yet but readily leave my tailstock on the end of a 36" lathe bed.
I'm wondering if I can get away with a bs1 at the end of a 9x32 table...


----------



## Lo-Fi (Nov 12, 2021)

I do, I have to admit. The dividing head sits to the left of the table, offsetting the weight of the X power feed and vice sat over to the right. Works well on a 9x42 Bridgeport, though aided by being able to swing the turret in certain situations. Could be a pain on a fixed column mill, I suppose.


----------



## Lucas E (Nov 14, 2021)

I'm planning to buy a dividing head but can't figure out if I want a BS-0 or BS-1. I think the BS-0 would be nice because it's lighter and I don't think I'd really need the extra capacity of the BS-1. I have a 5" 3 jaw chuck that would great on the BS-0, but it doesn't have any adjustability for runout. I have a 6" independent 4 jaw chuck that would allow me to get the parts running true, but as I understand it a 6" chuck won't fit on a BS-0. Anyone have any thoughts on whether i should go with a BS-0 or BS-1? While I can currently handle 78 pounds without needing a crane of some sort I'm not sure how long I'll be interested in doing that. I don't really want to buy another 5" for adjustability because the next chuck I wanna get is a 6" 6 jaw adjust tru.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 14, 2021)

I bought the 0 size.
I took it out of the box, tore it down, cleaned it up, oiled and reassembled. Put it back in the box.
I figure I'll figure it out when I have more time.
27 days to go


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 14, 2021)

42” table, I could, but I don’t.   It’s not that heavy and I’m old man strong, plus it would just complicate cleanup.   Which I found out while leaving my 12” Bridgeport rotary table on there, because it IS that heavy.


----------



## ttabbal (Nov 14, 2021)

Got the PM BS-1 in. Got it cleaned, lubed and on the Bridgeport 9x42. Way over on the left, it still takes considerable space. If I need to use a long part in it, I'll have to pull the vise off. It might live there for a while. I haven't decided yet. The keys are a quite tight fit, makes it irritating to remove. I used it to make a little gear, worked quite well, very smooth to work with. It wasn't even that dirty inside. The chuck was actually worse, but even that wasn't bad. 

PM did an excellent job packing it for shipping. Even UPS couldn't beat it up.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 14, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> 1) I bought the lowest price BS-0 on eBay.   It was surprisingly good, and has worked admirably on several projects to date.   I'd buy it again if needed.
> 
> 2) Regarding sailboat dellivery:   I cannot think of anything that looks like less fun to me.   Perhaps flying through a cell, but at least it's over quickly.   One way or the other.    My hat is off to your courage to set sail in small boats in a big ocean.


Sailing can be quite fun. It's like machining.. it requires you to calculate which way to heal over, which sails to use. 
I only spent one season learning, and am a total novice, but there's way more going on than a power boat. it's not boring, it's challenging, and just so cool....

But any craft, whether it be water craft, air craft is a good way to burn through money...
I like sail boat and  sailplanes, because both are challenging.  
Yes I like powerful motors, and a fighter plane really excites me, especially when the after burners kick in. But I like the challenge..


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 14, 2021)

Very dramatic music, is this the one you're on now?

John


----------



## Alcap (Nov 15, 2021)

benmychree , would you post a picture of the selector arms your talking about that have the graduations on them ? Is that something that should be added to the clones ? I’ve never used a dividing head and am trying to learn as much about them . I have a 10” Phase 2 rotary table and tail stock but no diving plates . As heavy as it is i I would probably get a small one like David linked too instead of plates for the Phase 2


----------



## IamNotImportant (Nov 30, 2021)

Alcap said:


> benmychree , would you post a picture of the selector arms your talking about that have the graduations on them ? Is that something that should be added to the clones ? I’ve never used a dividing head and am trying to learn as much about them . I have a 10” Phase 2 rotary table and tail stock but no diving plates . As heavy as it is i I would probably get a small one like David linked too instead of plates for the Phase 2


is this what you are looking for?


----------



## benmychree (Nov 30, 2021)

That would be it!  I note that the horseshoe shaped spring in installed upside down.  I would have sent a picture, but I did not get a notification of the post.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 30, 2021)

what's that scale do?


----------



## benmychree (Nov 30, 2021)

The scale in effect counts holes for you, B&S book "Practical Treatise on Milling and Milling machines" has dividing tables with a column marked (graduation)  for the number of divisions you want to index, and it will tell you what hole circle, number of turns, and you set the arms to the figure stated on (graduation) and it counts the holes for you, many mistakes can be avoided in hole counting with this feature, especially with high number hole circles. I suspect that the graduations are degrees.


----------



## tq60 (Nov 30, 2021)

We got a bs1 from aliexpress, 395 shipped.

Feels good, too lazy to open it up today.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnett (Dec 10, 2021)

davidpbest said:


>


Wow, that looks exciting! I don’t know anything about sailing, how come 2 helmsmen?


----------



## Aukai (Dec 10, 2021)

Power assist steering could be for hard healing for visability?


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 10, 2021)

If one gets swept overboard the other can go back for him....


----------



## Cletus (Dec 10, 2021)

_Dual Helmsmen_......   Like when my wife is in the passenger seat!


----------



## davidpbest (Dec 10, 2021)

Magnett said:


> Wow, that looks exciting! I don’t know anything about sailing, how come 2 helmsmen?


Visibility.


----------



## davidpbest (Dec 10, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> Visibility.


A modern sailboat (like this one in the video) is essentially wedge-shaped, with the stern (rear end) the widest part of the hull.  This hull shape differs from pre-2000’s style where the hull is essentially an oval, pointed at both ends.  With a wide stern, lots of conventional sailing attributes change.  Consider the boat going close-hauled to the wind (meaning the wind is coming from the bow (front) of the boat).  The boat will be healing over (leaning sideways) as the force of the wind against the tall sails is counterbalanced by the weight of the lead keel that descends 2+meters below the waterline.   This healing-over causes the leeward side of the boat (the side downwind) to rotate downward toward the water, while the windward side rotates upward.  This action obscures forward visibility for the person steering the ship if the helm (steering wheel) is on the centerline of the boat.  In a heavy sea (storm with waves almost as high as the boat is long), being able to observe the oncoming waves and telltales (wind indicators on the sails) is essential in steering the boat through the chaos.  The solution to this with modern hull shapes is to have two steering stations positioned so the helms-person can shift their position to the windward (high) side of the boat, irrespective of the wind direction.  In a storm, both helm positions are often manned so that one can look forward and steer, while the other attempts to anticipate the following-wave actions that can force the stern around, and cause a jibe or swamp-out the cockpit.  The biggest risk in a storm like shown in the video is that the extreme weather forces the boat to alter course, resulting in an unplanned jibe (Google it) resulting is a rig failure (broken mast).  On-deck personnel in a storm will be tethered (rope tied) to the ship to limit man-overboard risk.  LOL sorry for the OT rant.


----------



## Magnett (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanks for the expanded explanation David.  

Good sailing!

Mike


----------



## Alcap (Dec 11, 2021)

I finely decided to buy the dividing head David Best recommended, my luck it’s out of stock . I found this and ordered it hope it’s as good .    https://www.vevor.com/products/bs-0...MI8uT57dTb9AIVDG6GCh2vcQGlEAQYASABEgKFBvD_BwE


----------



## axa88 (Dec 12, 2021)

Alcap said:


> I finely decided to buy the dividing head David Best recommended, my luck it’s out of stock . I found this and ordered it hope it’s as good .    https://www.vevor.com/products/bs-0...MI8uT57dTb9AIVDG6GCh2vcQGlEAQYASABEgKFBvD_BwE


for future ref, you can use coupon codes when ordering from vevor...
would you update when you get the chuck, im concidering one for myself in the future.


----------



## axa88 (Dec 19, 2021)

axa88 said:


> for future ref, you can use coupon codes when ordering from vevor...
> would you update when you get the chuck, im concidering one for myself in the future.


Just grabbed one myself.

Was ordring a 2 ton shop crane from them anyway to take delivery of my machines so i and added this dividing head.
Subtotal 519$, then the 20$ coupon off 500$+ purchase.
An addition 5% cash back when paying with my credit card through paypal.
No tax and free shipping in 2-5 days, for a total of 474$ all in, i thought it was a pretty fair deal.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 19, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> A modern sailboat (like this one in the video) is essentially wedge-shaped, with the stern (rear end) the widest part of the hull.  This hull shape differs from pre-2000’s style where the hull is essentially an oval, pointed at both ends.  With a wide stern, lots of conventional sailing attributes change.  Consider the boat going close-hauled to the wind (meaning the wind is coming from the bow (front) of the boat).  The boat will be healing over (leaning sideways) as the force of the wind against the tall sails is counterbalanced by the weight of the lead keel that descends 2+meters below the waterline.   This healing-over causes the leeward side of the boat (the side downwind) to rotate downward toward the water, while the windward side rotates upward.  This action obscures forward visibility for the person steering the ship if the helm (steering wheel) is on the centerline of the boat.  In a heavy sea (storm with waves almost as high as the boat is long), being able to observe the oncoming waves and telltales (wind indicators on the sails) is essential in steering the boat through the chaos.  The solution to this with modern hull shapes is to have two steering stations positioned so the helms-person can shift their position to the windward (high) side of the boat, irrespective of the wind direction.  In a storm, both helm positions are often manned so that one can look forward and steer, while the other attempts to anticipate the following-wave actions that can force the stern around, and cause a jibe or swamp-out the cockpit.  The biggest risk in a storm like shown in the video is that the extreme weather forces the boat to alter course, resulting in an unplanned jibe (Google it) resulting is a rig failure (broken mast).  On-deck personnel in a storm will be tethered (rope tied) to the ship to limit man-overboard risk.  LOL sorry for the OT rant.


I’ve sailed since I was 14 but that (Victoria to San Juan Island) was the first and only time I’ve sailed in seas like that. Was on a Catalina 42, have raced in pretty good wind on a J122 but no passage making.

Have had to take the helm an go back for my sailing partner in SF Bay once though. He decided we could use a real man overboard drill

John


----------



## tq60 (Dec 19, 2021)

We just got one of those.

395 shipped aliexpress.

Need to hunt as most have expensive shipping but some have free shipping depending on country.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 19, 2021)

Rifleman1384 said:


> BOAT:
> Bust
> Out
> Another
> ...




Not always......  I bought a boat back in the early 2000's for $65,000.  Sold it 6 years later for $67,500.


----------



## axa88 (Dec 19, 2021)

tq60 said:


> We just got one of those.
> 
> 395 shipped aliexpress.
> 
> Need to hunt as most have expensive shipping but some have free shipping depending on country.


395 for exactly what?
I got a 2 ton shop crane AND a BS0 dividing head for 474$ at vevor. The dividing head alone shipped would be just 250$ shipped.
I use Ali Express all the time but for electronic components as that stuff is small and has a good selection, but anything heavy is expensive and lead times are usually quite long as most things do ship from China.  400$ for a head is expensive never mind how long youll need to wait.


----------



## axa88 (Dec 26, 2021)

Just got mine the other day...
It came with a "Test Report"
Not ready to inspect it yet but what kind of faith can I put into this, it's not like it's claiming anything extraordinary


----------

